# New poster, new Cannondale !



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm a longtime lurker who just got a new 2011 Supersix 4 (Sram Rival), my first carbon bike! The 2011 model has the Force crank, which is really nice. Should be a nice upgrade from my steel Bianchi that I have had for years. 

Pardon the cell phone pic! 










And here's my Bianchi, it's a 1998 but I totally redid it to make it look older and more suit my style. Full Campy components.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Congrat very nice bike.


----------



## Antonelli (Jul 4, 2004)

Congrats! Love that Bianchi.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Dec 25, 2009)

Now continue the Campy lineage with an 11 speed group 

That's what I did anyway.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

Great choice, love the matte frame. I bought a 2011 SuperSix 5 (matte black w/ white lettering) and had the shop swap out the gear for Ultegra, and just absolutely love the matte look of the SuperSix 5 and 4 frames.


----------



## rolle1br (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys. This thing rips!


----------



## dahas325is (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice - Congratz! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Both your bikes look awesome! Sweet...


----------

